# Manycam Webcam Problems



## questmark (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi All, I am brand new to this website. I am looking for some advice. I have recently downloaded Manycam. I have saved a Youtube video on keepvid. When I have tryed to play the Youtube video on Manycam It say's you cannot open this file and it will be removed from the list. Why is that? How do I fix this problem? If you know the solution I would appreciate if you can give me some help.
Thank you.


----------



## Motorcharge (Oct 30, 2011)

Are you trying to stream the youtube video via Manycam?

Odds are when you downloaded it it saved as a .flv file which Manycam doesn't support. You'll likely need to convert it to another video format.


----------



## turbodiesel (Oct 30, 2011)

you tube videos are flv so it wont play on manycam 

try realplayer instead


----------

